# Erfahrungen mit dem Giant Trance (X2)?



## Lyndwyn (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie im Vorstellungsthread schon geschrieben, bin ich ein völliger MTB-Neuling und möchte mich gern im Bereichen Touren / AM ausprobieren. 

Für den Anfang würde ich mir gern ein gebrauchtes Fully aus dem Bikemarkt kaufen. Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrungen was Rahmengröße, etc angeht. Ich habe nun ein Giant Trance X2 mit 16" ins Auge gefasst. Freunde von mir meinten, dass es für mich (1,68 m groß; Schrittlänge ~80 cm) ggf. ein bisschen klein sein könnte. Ich kann mir momentan noch nicht vorstellen, was "die paar cm" zwischen S und M ausmachen sollen. Daher würde ich gern wissen, ob ihr ein Trance fahrt und wenn ja, welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße? Über weitere Tipps zum Thema Rahmen und Bike freue ich mich ebenfalls sehr 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Zeggi (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Lyndwyn.

wie sich ein Giant Trance fährt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen aber ein paar Tipps zu der Größe kann ich dir geben.
Sicherlich gibt es bei dir in der Nähe einen Giant Vertragshändler bei dem dem du ganz unverbindlich mal eine Runde um den Laden drehen kannst. Du musst ihm ja nicht unbedingt sagen, das du nur die Größen testen willst 

In meinen Augen ist wichtig, das du das Rad bequem zwischen die Beine nehmen kannst und genügend Spiel zur Mittelstange hast. Solltest du dir nach der Probefahrt beim Händler immer noch nicht Sicher sein, dann bist du mit dem 16er gut bedient. Im Zweifelsfall lieber etwas kleiner als das es zu gross ist.

Wenn du dir mal mein Foto anschaust, sieht meins auch sehr klein aus aber ich fühle mich einfach gut auf dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lyndwyn (15. Juni 2011)

Danke, Zeggi  
Ich schau mich mal um, ob das hier in der Nähe möglich ist!


----------



## 4mate (15. Juni 2011)

Lyndwyn schrieb:


> Danke, Zeggi
> Ich schau mich mal um, ob das hier in der Nähe möglich ist!


http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de...-location=&searchdistance=10&keyword=erlangen

In die Suche Nürnberg eingeben liefert zusätzliche Ergebnisse


----------



## xXJojoXx (17. Juni 2011)

Ich bin das Teil in Willingen Probe gefahren und bin garnicht begeistert ! Trotz auf mein Gewicht eingestelltem Dämpfer war der Hinterbau sehr, sehr straff und hat fast keine Unebenheiten im Boden aufgenommen. Es kann natürlich sein, dass irgendetwas falsch eingestellt war aber ich war mit nem Kumpel unterwegs und der ist das selbe Modell auf der selben Strecke gefahren, direkt hinter mir, und war genauso wenig angetan wie ich  ! Im Vergleich dazu bin ich ein Canyon Nerve AM auf der gleichen Strecke gefahren und das ging super  War übrigens das letzte Stück der Marathon-Strecke(recht ruppig).


----------



## Lyndwyn (18. Juni 2011)

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Tipps 

Wir scheinen preislich nicht zusammen zu kommen, also werde ich mich nach einer Alternative umschauen. Vielleicht dann ja lieber ein Canyon


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Juni 2011)

Ein Trance eignet sich nicht für AM, das muss deutlich gesagt werden. Dafür wäre das Reign geeignet, das sich in meiner Galerie bewundern lässt. Das wiederum ist zwar im Uphill straff (Majestro-System!), beim Downhill allerdings sehr schluckfreudig. 150 mm sind für AM Pflicht!


----------



## Lyndwyn (27. Juni 2011)

Noch einmal herzlichen Dank. Als Einsteiger wird man von der Flut der (sich zum Teil widersprechenden) Informationen nahezu erschlagen.

Ich bin daher sehr dankbar für all eure Tipps und Kommentare.


----------



## Zeggi (27. Juni 2011)

Lyndwyn schrieb:


> Noch einmal herzlichen Dank. Als Einsteiger wird man von der Flut der (sich zum Teil widersprechenden) Informationen nahezu erschlagen.
> 
> Ich bin daher sehr dankbar für all eure Tipps und Kommentare.



Ja ist so. Ich habe 1 Jahr gebraucht bis ich das Rad hatte was ich wollte 

Und jetzt mache ich mich auf die Suche nach was nettem für den Wald. Aber das kommt dann erst nächstes Jahr. Obwohl jetzt fährt mein Mann sein Bike schon 10 Jahre also kann er ja auch noch 2 Jahre warten


----------



## Lyndwyn (27. Juni 2011)

Du machst mir ja Hoffnungen! 
Ich hatte gehofft im Spätsommer schon durch die Wälder zu düsen


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

mit schrittläne 80 und keinen  zwergenarmen hast du zig möglichkeiten - speci hat nette teile , canyon , bergamont , scott ... 16-17 zoll - bei enduros gr. M - du wirst schon wa s nettes finden - kannst dir ja mal in  meinem  album ein paar angucken , die bei dieser schrittlänge in frage kommen ...  viel glück , greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeggi (28. Juni 2011)

Spezi und Scout fallen weg wegen dem Preis. Canyon fällt mit rein, genau wie Rose und Radon. Die Marken sind zwar gut aber mir einfach zu Teuer.

 Was ich aber von einem Bekannten gehört und am Sonntag dann auch gelesen habe:
*Young Talent Noton* ! Für 2100 gute  Parts incl. Hammerschmidt und soll 15 Kg mitbringen.


----------



## Lyndwyn (28. Juni 2011)

Zwergenarme hab ich nicht 
Wie Zeggi schon sagte - beim Preis liegt das Problem. Ich gehe neben dem Studium zwar auch arbeiten, aber so viel bleibt da leider nicht übrig. Daher muss ich mich bei den gebrauchten Rädern umschauen (oder auf ein vermutlich niemals kommenden Ebay-Schnäppchen warten).


----------



## Zeggi (28. Juni 2011)

Dann und wann sind bei ebay schon ein paar Schnäppchen drin.

Wir hatten letztes Jahr im November ein Cube für 1100 Verkauft weil mein mann hat sich nicht drauf Wohl gefühlt und mir war es etwas zu gross.
Fakt war, es war zu günstig den innerhalb von ein paar Minuten war es für Selbstabholer verkauft.

Am besten immer wieder reinschauen


----------



## blutbuche (28. Juni 2011)

...hier im bikemarkt gibts auch öfter mal ´n gutes angebot .... siehe : (obwohl ich im nachhinein - zugegebenermassen - doch wieder einiges an kohle  reinstecken musste ...)


----------



## Lyndwyn (28. Juni 2011)

Dann gibt es ja noch Hoffnung


----------



## FrauBike (29. Juni 2011)

Also ich hatte das Trance X4 ein Jahr gefahren.Das X 4 ist weit schlechter von der Ausstattung her als als das X 2, deswegen kann man es nicht genau vergleichen.Aber ich fand das Bike auch von der Geometrie nicht besonders doll.Träge,schwer und wenig Sicherheitsgefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

